# [Cured] I want to offer a treatment group



## Closed off (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi. I'm interested in offering a real online treatment group for anyone who's suffering from social anxiety. I used to have extreme anxiety, that got so bad that I actually got arrested and hauled off to a mental hospital. I recovered mostly on my own, by and large without medication. My techniques are going to be somewhat similar to what you would get from a therapist. However, I consider myself highly trained in the necessary techniques that I think I can help *everyone* here improve their anxiety by at least a little, but probably more than that. I'm not going to charge anything for the treatment group, if people RSVP.

I want to administer the treatment group through an app called VRChat. It's an online virtual reality game (VR headset not required) where you're a 3D virtual character that can move around and talk using your microphone. If you're not comfortable using a microphone then I can still help; just leave a message anyway and let me know that you're not comfortable using a microphone.

The group will meet at a specified time at a specific place in the VRChat world. I haven't decided a time yet.

If you're interested in this treatment group and you want to be rid of your anxiety, then reply with 'joining' here. Please post a meeting time that would work best for you too. If you have any questions then feel free to ask and I will try to answer.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm down.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

what are your techniques?

what is your training?


----------



## bansalruma (Mar 7, 2018)

Joining


----------



## Road to Recovery (Jan 17, 2018)

Joining. Im always open


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

I wanna join. I think 5pm would be the suitable time


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Are we your guinea pigs? Do I have to sign a waiver?


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone wants to talk there? I'm downloading this thingy...


----------



## Sosickavit (Mar 20, 2018)

Joining


----------



## karina123 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not sure about the microphone thing but I would definitely be interested in joining


----------



## ScorpioQueen (May 20, 2018)

Im super interested! I was thinking of this she I saw it on a tv show. What equipment do I need? I’m located in Los Angeles ca btw. You?


----------



## jmn51297 (Jul 7, 2018)

I’d like to join. But I would prefer typing over microphone, it feels weird to use one for some reason. Anytime would work


----------



## _VR_ (Jul 5, 2018)

It's where I came from anyways.


----------



## jazzpants86 (Mar 30, 2015)

Interested ✋🏼


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

joining
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Closed off (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm glad to see a lot of people are signing up. I'd like to do a group session. It looks like the afternoon would be a good time to do it. If you're up for a session on Vrchat, then contact me on WhatsApp, 5756355466. I will add you to a group chat so that we can figure out a good time.. Just say hello via text message or on Whatsapp. See you then. We will do the group session when everybody contacts me on WhatsApp.


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

dam, I'd love to join but I have a mac and can't download it :c


----------



## buttercupman (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi i want to join but i can not seem to find you on whatsapp im trying to add you from a uk phone is there an area code i need to put in before your number or something?


thanks


----------



## jmn51297 (Jul 7, 2018)

buttercupman said:


> Hi i want to join but i can not seem to find you on whatsapp im trying to add you from a uk phone is there an area code i need to put in before your number or something?
> 
> thanks


This should help. I never dial international so I'm not entirely familiar with how it works. 
https://faq.whatsapp.com/en/android/21016748


----------



## 968735 (Jul 19, 2018)

Closed off, is this still going on? I'b be interesting in joining.


----------



## Seven4601 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey i want to join ! But im not a native speaker is it a problem ?


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

He hasn't told you what his treatment techniques are yet


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Onlytheone said:


> He hasn't told you what his treatment techniques are yet


right? highly suspicious


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> right? highly suspicious


no idea if he is genuine but I would have asked before I said I'm in


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Onlytheone said:


> no idea if he is genuine but I would have asked before I said I'm in


agreed.


----------



## Nana401 (Jul 29, 2018)

Can I join in need of advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

what if and is it a big problem if im not clever? in sociality i mean


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Hahah haha what?! How can you be cured from SA by basically playing a video game? Now real life is where the real cure really is, not a ****ing video game!


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Closed off said:


> Hi. I'm interested in offering a real online treatment group for anyone who's suffering from social anxiety. I used to have extreme anxiety, that got so bad that I actually got arrested and hauled off to a mental hospital. I recovered mostly on my own, by and large without medication. My techniques are going to be somewhat similar to what you would get from a therapist. However, I consider myself highly trained in the necessary techniques that I think I can help *everyone* here improve their anxiety by at least a little, but probably more than that. I'm not going to charge anything for the treatment group, if people RSVP.
> 
> I want to administer the treatment group through an app called VRChat. It's an online virtual reality game (VR headset not required) where you're a 3D virtual character that can move around and talk using your microphone. If you're not comfortable using a microphone then I can still help; just leave a message anyway and let me know that you're not comfortable using a microphone.
> 
> ...


I've heard of VR chat group before I think, but not sure how effective it is & it sounds wayyy too good to be true. I'd probably try if there is some study or something that shows success rate. & Is some of this how you yourself overcame your anxiety? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

THERE IS NO CURE.

There is symptom reduction (often significant), and doing stuff regardless of symptoms, but there is no cure. The sooner people realise that the better.

Scammer is scammer.


----------

